# Eurotropin 12iu by euro-pharma gto?



## dazbcos1969

Hi guys/gals

Anyone used eurotropin 12iu as I can't find any info on net?

Cheers in advance for any info


----------



## dazbcos1969

Anyone?


----------



## thoon

Yet again another tropin ... Herd of it never used or seen it in the flesh so cant comment ....

There's a Eutropin Pharma grade i believe ... just jumping on this band wagon i should think so treat it just like any other generic GH mate


----------



## dazbcos1969

thoon said:


> Yet again another tropin ... Herd of it never used or seen it in the flesh so cant comment ....
> 
> There's a Eutropin Pharma grade i believe ... just jumping on this band wagon i should think so treat it just like any other generic GH mate


Cheers for reply thoon 

Will give it a try and let u know what my thoughts are after use??

Thanks Daz b


----------



## Yoshi444

Hi - Yes had and used the Eurotropin. Confused on two things - used to be Somatropin and 10iu vials and now 12iu vials but still with 10ml water. Maybe being thick but surely for each 12iu GH vial you still use 1.2ml water so you get 12iu in insulin needle ? With 1ml water as supplied you can only use 1ml water so 10iu or 1ml or GH for a 12iu vial so it just makes it slightly stronger but not lasting longer unless use more water and then you run out and you cant get water anywhere !!!! Thoughts would be appreciated as Europharma dont reply and guy get from has not clue either. Personally when it was Somatropin results were mental but really needed 3 boxes takes a box at 4-5iu a day split to kick in. Thats for me and Im pretty good all round shape generally.


----------



## ashmass88

Ive just got hold of a box of EUROTROPIN 12iu Green lids on the bottles? With 10ml water from a very trusted source

Due to start monday will let you know how mine is

Have u started? Anything noticable?


----------



## Goldigger

Ashmass best edit your post as you can't discuss prices


----------



## ashmass88

Goldigger said:


> Ashmass best edit your post as you can't discuss prices


My bad was just excited haha thanks for that


----------



## 1983stuart

Fake like the rest of the hgh that's out there


----------



## berleybeef

yo bud u can get water from bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


----------



## dagoberto

I'd Like to try it, where did you buy it? on the net?


----------



## 3752

1983stuart said:


> Fake like the rest of the hgh that's out there


that is a bold statement so all GH out there is fake??


----------



## dave the rave

[nowthen all,av just got 120iu kit of eurotropin by europharma and a wana no if anyone has used it and rate it cos a carnt find many reviews on it


----------



## oxy2000

have used and it was rubbish


----------



## G-man99

Europharma's whole range uses names that are pharma grade but they produce it as a ugl.

Hear ok reports about it and I know a few lads who compete locally who use this stuff solely

The Gh will just be generic rebranded chinese Gh


----------



## jimbo91187

1983stuart said:


> Fake like the rest of the hgh that's out there


How would you know mate my dad has been a doctor for 40 years and it is real he's useing it on patients as we speak


----------



## Bmw-Freak

jimbo91187 said:


> How would you know mate my dad has been a doctor for 40 years and it is real he's useing it on patients as we speak


Why are you pulling up an 2 year old thread ? and your dad uses generic Chinese HGH on his patiens ? really ?


----------



## bail

Bmw-Freak said:


> Why are you pulling up an 2 year old thread ? and your dad uses generic Chinese HGH on his patiens ? really ?


He May be arguing against the "like the rest of Gh" implying all Gh is fake and he saying his dad uses really Gh on patients?

Either that he works in a budget hospital in China

Or some kind of role play him and his dad do pwo?


----------



## Bmw-Freak

bail said:


> He May be arguing against the "like the rest of Gh" implying all Gh is fake and he saying his dad uses really Gh on patients?
> 
> Either that he works in a budget hospital in China
> 
> Or some kind of role play him and his dad do pwo?


Ah i see, my mistake.


----------



## imz88

I realise this is an old thread but may help someone else researching.

Been on eurotropin for coming up to 5th month: I have been taking 6iu 4x per week first thing in morning

1st month : only had tingling in the forearms (CTS carpel tunnel syndrome) I'm assuming. Quite uncomfortable but I just stuck with the dose after about a week it went away. No change in body shape

2nd month I started aas cycle dbol test e cycle : 4mg dbol ed and 500mg test pw (massive gains with bloat).

4th month I kept quite a good bit of gains from cycle, and really starting to see fat loss, body fat dropping each morning. Seeing 4pack, just a little bit of lower ab fat and 'love handle' fat to go.

I did question the hgh after first 3months to wether it was any good as I got it at a good price. But now the results I'm seeing is making me want to run this for a definite year.

I haven't really noticed much muscle gain from hgh, but fat loss is great. I have seen a little bit of wrinkles disappearing under the eyes.

My diet is mostly on track, a few cheat meals on the weekend and still dropping fat so I'm happy.

I can't compare this stuff with any hgh as this is all I've tried but I think this is decent stuff, but pointless to buy if your only going to use for 3months and decide you can't afford.


----------



## skyline1111

Pure and utter s**t stuff euro tropin waste of money like all growth these days just like all steroids these days all under dosed garbage I'm thinking of knocking the whole gear and gym on the head now after 12 yrs it's full of s**t everywhere these days nothings fully dosed even alpha pharma r s**t on my opinion now


----------

